# 2007 Bigfoots



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

does anyone know when the new 07 bigfoots are going to come out?

Anyone know if the realism will compare to GHG??


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

to me the hard lines of the feather detail of the GHG is not very realistic I like bigfoot alot more than the asian geese from GHG 
+ other than the flocking on the Bigfoots the durablity is by far the best.

but people do and will continue to kill geese over GHG


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Bigf foots decs cant even carry the jock strap for the far superior GHG. I could lay black paper bags out in the field that look better than big foot. and for the durability, if you dont throw them and kam them in a pick up and get a decent trailer like most hunters there fine, ive had over 10 dz and have had 1 ghg break in 4 years.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

looks like someone has been holding in some anger for the last month and finally decided to let it out.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Pro Staffer?


----------



## RRisvold (Oct 3, 2006)

THAT JOCK STRAP WILL BE NEEDED TO HOLD YOUR GHG'S TOGETHER IN THE NEAR FUTURE


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

jwdinius1, you can sit and trash big foots all you want and talk up ghg decoys, personally i've never had any ghg decoys, but i've been hunting over big foots for years and killing geese. the point is big foots do the job, so do ghg's though. don't quote me on this, but they are two very popular decoys. to me big foots vs. ghg's is basically a chevy vs. ford, or in hunting terms grounds vs. foiles. it's all a matter of preference and what you personally want. people can debate all day long about this. it's all opinion.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nick nailed it. To each their own.

I personally consider location, calling, flagging, and concealment more important. Numbers and how the decoys setup can even make more difference than the decoys itself. How many geese have been killed over silhouettes and Super Mag shells through the years?

As to the 2007 Bigfoots, I've heard there's a lot coming out this year but let's hang tight until the proto's are ready to be viewed by the public.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

any guess to when they when the public will at least get a look at them?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

get a decent trailer like most hunters? haha, yeah, cuz that's so easy for the average joe to fund. in fact, ive got like... three extras just sitting in my yard, you guys want em? i dont use em. :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

diver_sniper said:


> get a decent trailer like most hunters? haha, yeah, cuz that's so easy for the average joe to fund. in fact, ive got like... three extras just sitting in my yard, you guys want em? i dont use em. :lol:


If one of those is a 14 footer I will take it!! :beer:


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Yeah, all the average hunters that i know have trailers :roll: I sold all the Averys that i owned they sucked, but i sold all my bigfoots too. why own a ford or a chevy when you can save up for a cadillac!


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

i've gotta ask. what would you consider a cadillac?


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah yeah i nkow, i just wanted to stir a little fire in this very cold winter of ours, and it's Fred Zink that puts out GHG not tim grounds, grounds does hardcore.. :beer:


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

I use bigfoots and have 18 GHG for sale right now that I purchased a year ago. The paint is already starting to show wear even with one season hauling them around in a quality trailer. But as stated earlier it is matter of preference. It won't be long before bigfoot comes out with mulitiple posiitons, but don't look for the price to stay the same.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

I hope they don't come out with multiple positions. Its unneccesary, I'm trying to kill geese not people. Whenever I look out into a flock of feeding canadas I see three poses that dominate the flock, which look like Bigfoot Feeders, Bigfoot Resters, and Bigfoot Sentinels. 
I've never had a flock of geese flair due to me not having a semi-rester mixed in with some activie feeders, or whatever the different poses GHG makes. They flair usually b/c someone has a Finisher and its broken.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

hardcore/ dave smith decoys


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

i know who puts out what decoys, or who backs what decoys. i was merely making an analogy. buy whatever decoys you want. if you kill geese over them. congratulations. we all come to this site cause we love to hunt, and we all have our opinions.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

I personally like CORN HOLE DECOYS!!!!!

Everyone all together know. (HUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

As far as trailers go. Who cares if you have one or not? Most guys don't. If you do I'm happy for you, I'm trying to get one now.

Also all freakin decoys work. If they didn't companies would go bankrup. It matters if your in the right spot and the right time. Hell I've shot geese over no dekes. I just called and they came in. Sometimes it just doesn't matter. This is why its called Huntin' not gettin'. Just do your best to look natural with whatever dekes you can afford.

Spend less time arguing the dekes and more time afield and you'll learn why you can't kill them everyday.

I'm no pro, but I just started 4 years ago. Each year I spend more time researching the geese and there patterns and each year I've killed more. In my first year I killed a wapping 3. this year between me and my 2 buddies 64. Its all in how you scout and research your pray. I use Herters,GHG,Bigfoots,Outlaws,Renzo's,Higdons and Carrylites. I used them all at the same time and all at different times. I killed geese every time. Heck I killed the most over a dozen Herters FB and 6 Carrylite floaters that are like 10 years old. Like I said they all work, you just need to do your work.


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

? It's called state the obvious disease


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

I started this thread because I wanted to know when the 2007 bigfoots were comming out. Not to read about another GHG V. Bigfoot V. Whos trailer is better.

Everyone has opinions and your not going to change any minds by bashing someone elses stuff.


----------



## lesserlover1 (Nov 28, 2006)

to northern. they come out in like may or june. to the rest. you need to get a life. all decoys work. if you know how to use them.


----------

